# ISO: something to do with a bunch of Green Peppers



## ArticKatt (Oct 13, 2005)

I have just harvested the last (or what I figure are the last) of my green peppers and want to do something with them. My family likes to eat them raw but they cant eat them all and I was thinking I would love to find something to do with them that can be done in the Slow Cooker but am open to just about anything. No meat other then chicken though. and then I would prefer no meat at all. I looked at stuffed but these are not that big and I have no idea if they would stuff well if you have any suggestions at all please help. 

Thanks so much Artickatt


----------



## Andy M. (Oct 13, 2005)

Even if they're small, you can successfully stuff them.  

You can saute them with onions and mushrooms for a veggie side dish.

You can roast them.  You can pickle them.


----------



## PA Baker (Oct 13, 2005)

I seem to have the same problem every year and have found that peppers freeze well if you core, seed and chop them.  I freeze them cut in various shapes and sized (slices, large chunks, diced) and then have them to use throughout the winter in chili, stews or stir fry.  They're too soft to eat raw, but when thrown into a recipe frozen (no need to thaw first), you can't tell the difference.

I do the same with onion, too.


----------



## amber (Oct 13, 2005)

Like Andy mentioned, roasting peppers is a great idea.  You can then put them into jar with olive oil and use whenever (make sure it seals properly).  I think they would freeze well if you chop them up.  Sausage and peppers, onions, are good on a sub roll ( you can buy chicken sausage).  Also, peppers are great in western (denver) omelets.


----------



## Constance (Oct 13, 2005)

I have an Italian friend who roasts them, then puts them in olive oil with garlic and anchovies. They sure are good. 

Here's her recipe for stuffed peppers:

Italian Stuffed Peppers

Ingredients:
6 large bell peppers
2 hard boiled eggs, chopped
1 large onion, chopped
1 small can sliced olives, drained & chopped
1/2 ripe tomato, chopped
1/8 teaspoon garlic powder
3/4 cup Italian bread crumbs
1/8 lb. Genoa salami, chopped fine
1 cup shredded cheese (mozzarella or provolone)
2 tablespoons Parmesan cheese
3 tablespoons olive oil

Preparation

Cut a small circle at the top of each pepper around the stem (keep the stems with each pepper so you can use them as plugs after filling). Clean and rinse the inside of the peppers. Combine the remaining ingredients (except the olive oil) in a large bowl and blend well. Stuff the peppers with the filling. Put the tops in place. In a large pot over medium heat, add the olive oil and heat until hot. Place peppers in the hot oil and cook until brown on bottom and sides (about 30 seconds per side). When browned all over, cover pan, turn heat to low and cook until tender-about 30 minutes. Serve hot or cold.


----------



## Robo410 (Oct 13, 2005)

you can make a fine caciatore with or without chicken with peppers and onions, tomato sauce, rosemary basil, a little hot chili flake, very nice over pasta or baked ala lasagna.

stuffing with chicken and rice, stuffing with cheese mushrooms and breading, stuffing with a chicken chili bean mixture.  baking with a tomato sauce.


----------



## mish (Oct 13, 2005)

You can stuff them w a small tubetti pasta (along the lines of mac n cheese), orzo, couscous salad, or wild rice and pecans. I have a recipe I saved for years from a magazine that looks so pretty - various colors of stuffed peppers and stuffed tomatoes. If you like, I'll look up my recipe for Tomatoes Fontina. Another thought is to stuff the peppers with chicken or seafood salad or a roasted pepper/veggie soup. I'll go to my pepper files & see what else I can come up with that doesn't contain meat. Give me a wave on the stuffed tomatoes. Lentils are another thought. Here's one with meat and cheese, but you could try tubetti in tomato sauce, herbs and mozzarella.


----------



## mish (Oct 13, 2005)

*Spicy stuffed peppers*

*By The Canadian Press*










*Serves 4. *
*Source: Rosenborg Bellablu. *




What a tempting recipe is this for blue cheese stuffed red peppers. The recipe developer suggests using the long, pointed Spanish peppers but ordinary red bell peppers may also be an option. 



*Ingredients* 

2 red peppers
15 to 30 ml (1 to 2 tbsp) oil
30 ml (2 tbsp) pine nuts
2 spring onions, chopped
1 clove garlic, finely diced
80 ml (1/3 cup) rice
1 large or 2 small chilis, diced
250 ml (1 cup) vegetable stock
80 ml (1/3 cup) cherry tomatoes, chopped
Small bunch fresh coriander, chopped
125 grams (4.5 ounces) blue cheese
Salt and black pepper
1 ripe avocado pear and 60 ml (4 tbsp) sour cream
*Instructions* 

Make filling by heating oil in a pan and sauting onions, garlic and pine nuts for 5 minutes until nuts just start to brown. Stir in rice and cook for a further 2 to 3 minutes stirring all the while. Stir in the stock and chilis and cook over a low heat until rice is cooked through, stirring frequently. Meanwhile, preheat oven to 175 C (350 F).
When rice is just cooked, stir in tomatoes, herbs and 100 g (3.5 oz) of the cheese. Season to taste.
Slice peppers in half lengthwise, keeping stalk intact if possible. Discard pips and any inner stalk. Fill each half with the rice and cheese mixture, place on a baking sheet and bake for 15 to 20 minutes. Mix together the remaining cheese and sour cream then chill.
Serve with sliced avocado pear topped with the sour cream.


----------



## mish (Oct 13, 2005)

How about a dip? - Cream cheese, olives, diced roasted red peppers, onions/chives, etc.


----------



## urmaniac13 (Oct 13, 2005)

*ROASTED BELL PEPPERS!!*

I personally prefer red or yellow peppers but this works just fine with any colour of bell peppers... wonderful appetizer or vegetable side, or delicious over a toasted bread (crostini)!

wash the peppers, arrange them on a baking tray and bake them in the oven at 180C / 350F for about 40 min. turning them over at the halfway point.  (don't worry if they seem to be getting burnt)
Let it cool down a little to the point you can handle them without scalding your fingers.  Peel off the outer skin, and remove the tops and the seeds inside.  Strip them into several pieces.
Sprinkle with whole capers (rinse off the salt on the outside well), pine nuts, and/or roasted minced garlic.  Drizzle a good quality evoo over.
Let it rest for at least for couple of hours, so the flavours can blend better.
Serve at either room temperature or chilled.

Also if you have REALLY lots of bell pepper to roast, here is another delicious solution...

*Creamed roasted bell pepper sauce*

Put the stripped roast bell peppers and sauteed onion and garlic(about half the amount of bell peppers) in a blender, mix with enough evoo to make a smooth composition, season with a little curry, coriander (if you have some fresh cilantro that's great!), cayenne pepper, ground cardamom and salt, and give another whip to let everything blend in.
Just add the spices little by little and get it to the taste to your liking...
This is a delicious and versatile condiment to pasta, couscous or grilled meat or veggies, on top of crostini, or you can use them just as you fancy... keeps in a fridge (store in a glass jar with some evoo lined on top) for a couple of weeks, also freezes very well!!

Buon Appetito


----------



## KAYLINDA (Oct 13, 2005)

Just stuff them with your favorite meatloaf recipe.

Better yet....buy enough steak to go with all those peppers....and have steak every night with grilled onions and peppers on it!  lol


----------



## ArticKatt (Oct 14, 2005)

mish said:
			
		

> You can stuff them w a small tubetti pasta (along the lines of mac n cheese), orzo, couscous salad, or wild rice and pecans. I have a recipe I saved for years from a magazine that looks so pretty - various colors of stuffed peppers and stuffed tomatoes. If you like, I'll look up my recipe for Tomatoes Fontina. Another thought is to stuff the peppers with chicken or seafood salad or a roasted pepper/veggie soup. I'll go to my pepper files & see what else I can come up with that doesn't contain meat. Give me a wave on the stuffed tomatoes. Lentils are another thought. Here's one with meat and cheese, but you could try tubetti in tomato sauce, herbs and mozzarella.


Oh this looks really good. Le ntils are out as one of the people who would be eatting them is allergic to lentils. I am allergic to peppers. I grow the long pointed ones as well as small bell peppers. All these recipes are great. I will look them all over and I might have to ask them to pick one. LOL after all I wont be eatting them.


----------



## mish (Oct 14, 2005)

They all look and sound good to me too. I may have to go out and get some peppers. If you still have plenty left over, here's a Halloween recipe. You could always carve them out like little pumpkins  

http://www.perfectentertaining.com/halloween/hr181.html


----------



## thumpershere2 (Oct 14, 2005)

I had alot of peppers this and I chopped and froze them. I ended up with 12 pints. I use them in chili, soups and egg dishes and many other recipes.Peppers are high in the grocery store so I'm glad to have them.


----------



## jennyema (Oct 14, 2005)

Just call me a *broken record* (but don't call me late for dinner ...)

But storing even roasted peppers and garlic in oil can be dangerous because of the risk of *botulism*.

Here's what the CDC says: _"Persons who prepare roasted vegetables in oil at home should be aware that this practice may be hazardous, especially if such foods are allowed to remain above refrigerator temperature (generally greater than 39 F" _

So refrigerate the peppers in oil and use them up within 2 weeks or so. Do not use oil as a long term storage medium for any fresh vegetable or herb.

Or freeze it.

Or properly acidify it.

Thank You. And now on to your regular programming ....


----------



## urmaniac13 (Oct 14, 2005)

Jenny my suggested storing method was to keep in the fridge for a couple of weeks with an added oil on top to seal the surface, and for a longer term storage freeze them.  Also you may note that in my recipe oil was not cooked with the pepper, just added raw after they were cooked.  

Probably you will watch out for me because of my mistake in the oven temperature in another thread, I just confused °C and °F and got them backwards.  I will be more careful when I type but don't worry I am not a dangerous cook!!


----------



## jennyema (Oct 14, 2005)

You know the whole 180-350 thing was, in retrospect, obviously just a typo because the F number was lower than the C number.

So I know that you aren't dangerous but like me, probably think faster than you type!  


Still, some people think you can cook at really low heat.  Like the overnight turkey thing   or meat at 150.  That, my friends, will more than likely make you very sick.  


I do have to disagree with you just a bit -- the "couple of weeks" may be a stretch, as the CDC, USDA says 7-10 days.  I never go beyond 14 days.  The oil which seals the surface is actually what causes botulism to grow -- the buggers need an anerobic environment.


----------



## urmaniac13 (Oct 14, 2005)

jennyema said:
			
		

> I do have to disagree with you just a bit -- the "couple of weeks" may be a stretch, as the CDC, USDA says 7-10 days. I never go beyond 14 days. The oil which seals the surface is actually what causes botulism to grow -- the buggers need an anerobic environment.


 
Well Jenny... (stepping back from any danger in a battlefield...) I think you need to argue with the Italian tradition... I am not yet an expert in it so I can't defend them properly, but that is the common practice here and as far as I know no one got sick from it...  and anyway they do end up getting consumed before 2 weeks most of the time as there are plenty of use for it...


----------



## jennyema (Oct 14, 2005)

Some of the more infamous outbreaks of boutlism have been in Italy! And though reported cases of botulism in both the US and Italy are rare, there are more than twice as many cases reported annually in Italy than in the US -- almost all from improperly canned or preserved foods.

Thing is ... ecoli and salmonella and bacillus will make you sick as a dog but normal, healthy people generally don't die from them. Botulism, on the other hand, can leave you blind/paralyzed/vegatative if it doesn't kill you.

As GB and Andy M. know from other circumstances, I harp on this all the time. I am not sure why ... but eveyone has their own little mission in life!


Edited to add that I adore Italy and would prefer to live and eat there to just about any place on earth!!


----------



## Andy M. (Oct 14, 2005)

Jen

Because of your bringing this to light, I was able to convince my sister to toss out the garlic infused oil she had in the fridge for way too long.  I'll bet she hasn't made it again since our conversation.


----------



## GB (Oct 14, 2005)

jennyema said:
			
		

> As GB and Andy M. know from other circumstances, I harp on this all the time. I am not sure why ... but eveyone has their own little mission in life!


It is actually funny that before I clicked into this thread I saw Jennys name and I thought to myself "botulism"  

I think it is great that you harp on it Jenny. In my opinion it can not be stressed enough. I would not have known about this if you had not educated me on it long ago and I am sure many others can say the same thing. I know that the chances of getting botulism might be rare, but it is the type of thing I do not want to take any chances with whatsoever!


----------



## mish (Oct 14, 2005)

GB said:
			
		

> It is actually funny that before I clicked into this thread I saw Jennys name and I thought to myself "botulism"


 
  Sorry GB.  I know you didn't mean it as it sounds.  I couldn't help myself.

Hmmm, I wonder what people think of when they see my name?


----------



## GB (Oct 14, 2005)

LOL sorry Jenny   I hope you know how I meant that


----------



## jennyema (Oct 16, 2005)

mish said:
			
		

> Sorry GB. I know you didn't mean it as it sounds. I couldn't help myself.
> 
> Hmmm, I wonder what people think of when they see my name?


 

I hadn't noticed that until now but I have to say that I am LAUGHING so hard I think I'll pee my pants!!


----------



## mish (Oct 16, 2005)

I think this thread has gotten way way off topic for a raw vegetable request.


----------



## Deejay777 (Oct 16, 2005)

I freeze peppers all the time and use them later.  In sauses, on steak sandwiches and just about anything that I would use them in usually.   I am new to using this site.  So this may be out of content. Hope not.  Have spent hours today just enjoying all the comments and recipes.  Thanks guys and gals


----------



## Deejay777 (Oct 16, 2005)

OH  and your so good that I put you on my tool bar for fast access. :rolf:


----------



## Claire (Oct 16, 2005)

I have my husband roast them.  After seeding and peeling, I freeze.  Generally we only do red bell peppers, but it works for everything.  When we visited Slovenia, a puree of red bell peppers and garlic was served as a condiment for almost all meats, and we fell in love with it.  I make it often.  Poblanos done in this style make a wonderful green chili stew.  If you freeze skin-on, sometimes that skin gets pretty tough.  So roast, following anyone's instructions.


----------



## texasgirl (Oct 16, 2005)

> Still, some people think you can cook at really low heat. Like the overnight turkey thing  or meat at 150. That, my friends, will more than likely make you very sick.


 
That my friend, is something that has been done for longer than most of us have been alive. I do it every year as do my sisters and Grandmother. As long as the center is to the right temp, it is fine.


----------



## jennyema (Oct 16, 2005)

texasgirl said:
			
		

> That my friend, is something that has been done for longer than most of us have been alive. I do it every year as do my sisters and Grandmother. As long as the center is to the right temp, it is fine.


 
Putting on my food safety hat... 


I am glad that you have done it successfully, but it really is unsafe. The fact that the center is "done" isn't indicia of safety.   The cool oven allows possibly heat resistant bacteria to wildly multiply.

The USDA specifically warns against it.

Here's what the USDA says: "(O)vernight cooking of meat at a low temperature isn't a safe method .... so. It's not safe to cook any meat or poultry in an oven set lower than 325°F. At 200° F, meat remains in the "Danger Zone" (between 40 and 140° F) where bacteria multiply rapidly and can form toxins."


----------



## GB (Oct 17, 2005)

Jenny that brings up a question that I have about Sous Vide (sp?) cooking. I will post it Here so that we can keep this thread on track as best we can.


----------



## ArticKatt (Oct 21, 2005)

Well I am still not that sure what I am going to do with the peppers. Most of the last ones I picked were of course not the last.   I found more and as we got a cold night last night and frost will not be long in comming I have to pick what is left today. I guess I need a cassrole meal. The stuffed peppers seem like a bit more work then I am willing to put in as I am not going to eat them. Also I have to use ground chicken or no meat at all. Vegitarians live here.   I might start this thread again its gotten a bit long and rambling it seems. Thanks in advance. You guys are so helpful.


----------



## Andy M. (Oct 21, 2005)

I'd use portobello mushrooms in place of meat in a stuffing for green peppers. ...if you liked them.


----------



## mish (Oct 21, 2005)

Artic, you mentioned a slow cooker and if I'm reading you correctly, you would prefer a dish that doesn't require lots of work. You could try sub ground chicken/turkey in place of the beef. I'm reluctant to put sour cream in a slow cooker unless it's close to the end of cooking time. If in doubt, go with tomato sauce.


*Crockpot Stuffed Peppers*

6 med. to lg. peppers 
1 1/2 lb. ground chuck 
1 med. onion, chopped 
1 (16 oz.) can tomato sauce 
1 (16 oz.) can whole tomatoes 
1 (8 oz.) container sour cream 
Minute rice (2 servings), make according to directions on box 

Clean the inside of peppers and cut off tops. Mix ground chuck, onion, whole tomatoes drained squeezed into ground chuck, pepper, and seasonings of your choice and rice (made according to the directions on the box). Put ground chuck mixture into raw peppers. Place peppers into crockpot. Mix the can tomato sauce and sour cream together. Pour mixture over the stuffed peppers. Set crockpot on high and cook for about 5 to 6 hours or on low 8 to 9 hours.

I would sprinkle some shredded mozzarella over the tops of the peppers at the end of cooking time. Just until it melts. Or fill peppers with frozen/thawed hashbrown (cheese)mixture.


----------



## Claire (Oct 22, 2005)

This summer I stuffed my over-abundance of tomatoes with couscous.  I buy the Near East stuff (easy!) in a flavor you like.  I'm not cooking for vegetarians, so I bought plain, then soaked in chicken stock.  Added capers, Cavendar's Greek seasoning, a really flavorful olive oil, and crumbled feta cheese.  If I was doing vegetarian stuffed peppers I'd think of maybe blanching the peppers first so I wouldn't dry out the couscous.  I'd buy one of the flavored couscous mixtures (I think they have something like wild mushroom flavor).  Fill the peppers with the couscous and bake for maybe 15 min.  Drizzle with olive oil, toss on a few capers.

I agree with Andy in that whenever I cook for vegetarians I sub mushrooms for meat.  In some recipes my real carnivorious freinds don't even notice that I skipped the meat!  (I'm what humans were meant to be:  omnivore!!)


----------



## ArticKatt (Oct 22, 2005)

Thanks for the help but unless I can cut up the peppers and put the rest of the stuff on top I am not going to stuff peppers. I hate peppers and I love these guys and I even grew peppers for them but I draw the line at stuffing peppers for them. And lets just say that if I don't cook the peppers in something for them they wont get eaten. So can anyone tell me something else I can do other then stuffed peppers.


----------

